# CLion GDB - No source file named...



## SpaceBison (Jul 23, 2017)

This is my first post here, so I guess I'll say hi!

I've cloned the obs-studio GitHub repo and built the program without any serious problems. It compiles and runs without any issues. I'm having some problems debugging it using gdb though. I cannot set any breakpoints, neither via the IDE or via the GDB command prompt.

I'm using CMake 3.7.2 bundled with CLion:

```
/opt/clion/bin/cmake/bin/cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DUNIX_STRUCTURE=1 -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE:BOOL=ON -G "CodeBlocks - Unix Makefiles" /storage/Code/obs-studio
```

I've made sure that the code compiles with -g flag.

This is the output I'm getting when running OBS with GDB 7.11.1 (bundled with CLion) with some breakpoints set in the IDE:

```
GNU gdb (GDB) 7.11.1
Copyright (C) 2016 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"
and "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".
Type "show configuration" for configuration details.
For bug reporting instructions, please see:
<http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/bugs/>.
Find the GDB manual and other documentation resources online at:
<http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/documentation/>.
For help, type "help".
Type "apropos word" to search for commands related to "word".
No source file named /storage/Code/obs-studio/deps/media-playback/media-playback/media.c.
No source file named /storage/Code/obs-studio/deps/media-playback/media-playback/media.c.
No source file named /storage/Code/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ffmpeg/obs-ffmpeg-source.c.
No source file named /storage/Code/obs-studio/deps/media-playback/media-playback/media.c.
No source file named /storage/Code/obs-studio/deps/media-playback/media-playback/media.c.
No source file named /storage/Code/obs-studio/deps/media-playback/media-playback/media.c.
No source file named /storage/Code/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ffmpeg/obs-ffmpeg-output.c.
No source file named /storage/Code/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ffmpeg/obs-ffmpeg-source.c.
No source file named /storage/Code/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ffmpeg/obs-ffmpeg-source.c.
No source file named /storage/Code/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ffmpeg/obs-ffmpeg-source.c.
No source file named /storage/Code/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ffmpeg/obs-ffmpeg-source.c.
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
Using host libthread_db library "/usr/lib/libthread_db.so.1".
[New Thread 0x7fffe09c3700 (LWP 11330)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5bfe700 (LWP 11331)]
...
```

I'm getting the same messages with GDB 8.0 when settings breakpoints manually.

Is there something I'm missing? How can I make debugging work?


----------

